# Harvard Psychiatrist Talks About DP



## Anguish (May 2, 2018)

This Harvard psychiatrist regularly talks to live streamers and other people people on Twitch.tv (livestreaming platform). *He talks about DP at 37:50 onwards, *but I think the whole video is worth watching.






Although the streamer he's talking with seems to experience ADHD and has DP/DR as a symptom rather than a disorder, I think a few members could relate to his experiences.

It's also worth checking out his channel since he's made a lot of videos on other related topics such as depression and anxiety which may be useful, and he's very good at explaining these things.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClHVl2N3jPEbkNJVx-ItQIQ


----------



## esroh (Jan 4, 2017)

BRO this toplayer "why cant i be present" shit is basically exactly why my DR has been so bad for the last 4 yeras or so.

Even back in the day when i never cared about DR, when i started obsessing over it, this is pretty much what happens.

Trying to stop the spacing out which creates tension/waves and thus even more spacing out.

For me there is also anxiety attatched to not being present, which makes it potentially harder to accept it and remove the toplayer.

But anyways, crazy relatable the whole interview


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Dr. K's advice is excellent. I think he's absolutely right.

DPDR fundamentally entails a tension between, on the one hand, the part of your mind I would call the "agent," and on the other hand the part he calls the "observer". In the past, the reason "mindfulness didn't work for me" was because I was trying hard to feel the way I "used to", instead of embracing this "new experience". The advice Dr. K gives is essentially to sit with the observer part of your mind in order to ameliorate the tension created between it and the agent by forcefully trying to convince it that it is experiencing something that it is not. Will this "get rid of" DPDR? I don't think so, but it certainly makes being more bearable.


----------

